# My son's buck the Coyote's got to



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the buck my son shot this morning, shot was back just a little so we waited 4 hours before starting to track this is what we found 5 hours after the shot. This is why I have taken up coyote hunting in the winter. We probably could have tracked it sooner because it was pretty stiff when we found him.


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a strange one with an elk this year. Field dressed him, separated the meat from the gut pile, and walked out for my quad, took about 2.5 hours to get back to him. Lost about 20 lbs of meat - one whole backstrap and part of the front quarter - to two enormous golden eagles. Totally ignored the gut pile and ate my favourite cut. Oh well, fun in the trees. 
Have fun 'yote hunting.


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

I shot a 150lb doe just before dark several years ago way down in a marsh,so I opened her stomach enough to release the gasses and left her overnight.Returned 12 hours later with a couple buddies to drag her out and a BIG FAT coyote ran off....he was so fat he could hardly run.He must've had help from several of his bud's cause there wasn't hardly enough left of the deer to make a stew.Completely stripped to the bone from her neck to her ankles.:angry:

In hindsight,I should have left a shirt or my vest with her...supposedly that helps keep the yotes away?


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya I know what you mean, he shot one about 10 years ago and we left him over night and they ate everything right up past the ears. And one leg was missing from the skeleton. Time to thin them out again.


----------



## pumpjockey (Feb 23, 2009)

What a waste.
does anyone think to rope a deer in a tree if you need to leave it overnight so the majority of the preditors will not be able to get it. The story in the opening post is a shame and really could not be avoided, but to leave a kill for 12 hours in the bush.


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

pumpjockey said:


> What a waste.
> does anyone think to rope a deer in a tree if you need to leave it overnight so the majority of the preditors will not be able to get it. The story in the opening post is a shame and really could not be avoided, but to leave a kill for 12 hours in the bush.


Well...first of all,even if I had rope with me at the time which I did not,there wouldn't have been an adequate tree within a 1/4 mile from which to hang it.Secondly,I was racing against darkness and the incoming tide to get outta there or be trapped overnight,and lastly,I have left deer overnight in the past with no problems and I didn't expect coyotes to be so thick on a tidal marsh or to find it so quickly with no help from crows.Lesson learned however...if I ever need to do that again I will definately leave a shirt behind on the deer.As for the rope trick....unless you are in the habit of carrying rope and pulleys or a set of chainfalls along with you while you hunt deer 2 miles from your truck,good luck with hoisting any decent size deer up into a tree by yourself?


----------

